# extracts ?



## BernardSmith (Sep 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is any significant difference between making an extract and making a liqueur apart from the addition of a simple syrup? Does an extract need to age for the same time as a liqueur? Is the ratio of what is to produce the flavor to the vodka (for example) the same for both? Thanks


----------

